# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πρόβλημα με  αφυγραντήρας

## chronis88

καλησπέρα, έχω εδώ και καιρό πρόβλημα με τον αφηγραντήρα μου, το πρόβλημα είναι οτι παγώνει το ψυγείο που έχει μπροστά για να υγροποιεί τον αέρα με την υγρασία.. όλο το ψυγείο γίνετε κάτασπρο από τον πάγο (κανονικά έπρεπε να το κάνει νερό και να το πάει στο δοχείο συλλογής νερού. για την ώρα σταματάω την λειτουργιά του να ξεπαγώσει ο πάγος και τον ξαναλειτουργω μετά .Τον άνοιξα αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα παράξενο μέσα, κάτι καμένο ή ξεσυνδεμένο . έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι ? το μοντελο του είναι Singer ΑΦΥΓΡΑΝΤΗΡΑΣ-ΙΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ-ΥΓΡΑΝΤΗΡΑΣ 2100 LCD

----------


## FILMAN

Δες μήπως το φίλτρο του αέρα χρειάζεται καθάρισμα και επίσης αν ο ανεμιστήρας του λειτουργεί κανονικά ή έχουν πέσει οι στροφές του.

----------


## chronis88

σε ευχαριστώ  για την απάντηση,  το φίλτρο είναι καινούριο και όσο αφορά τον ανεμιστήρα μου φαίνεται πως έχει τις ίδιες στροφές με παλιά. θα βγάλω τελείως το φίλτρο να δοκιμάσω και έτσι . καμιά άλλη ιδέα ?

----------


## FILMAN

Από μόνος του δεν κάνει απόψυξη;

----------


## chronis88

Πιο παλιά έκανε τώρα έχει σταματήσει..

----------


## FILMAN

Γι' αυτό παγώνει. Την απόψυξη πώς την έκανε; Έχει ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα που ελέγχει τα διάφορα μέρη του (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα έχει αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας επάνω στα φύλλα του ψυχρού στοιχείου) ή έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη απόψυξης;

----------


## chronis88

δεν είδα να έχει κάποιο αισθητήρα πάνω στο ψυγείο .. παρακάτω έχω μερικές φωτογραφίες .


1559455_10152144754568390_53788139_o.jpg1533963_10152144754493390_848299779_n.jpg1044012_10152144754368390_2139119627_n.jpg1548002_10152144754268390_1001832725_o.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1) στην 3η φωτο δεξιά από τα δάκτυλα σου φαίνεται ένα εξάρτημα μαύρο και κάτω (στο άσπρο πάτωμα του στοιχείου ) με κόκκινο - μαύρο καλώδιο .. και πάνω στο τοίχωμα βλέπω σημάδια καρβουνιές? ρίξε μια ματιά εκεί αν είναι αυτό που υποψιάζομαι για κάψιμο μήπως είναι αισθητήρας ?
Δίπλα στο αρμαφλέξ (από το στοιχείο) φαίνεται εκεί κάτι κουλουριασμένο .. μπορείς να δεις τι είναι εκείνο?

----------


## chronis88

1) είναι ο ιονιστείς αυτό το μαύρο.. και 2) άμα κατάλαβα καλά λες αυτό στην φώτο  παρακάτω

1535536_10152144882353390_1102869455_n.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι ιονιστής είναι όντως. για το 2) άσχετο.. που στο διάολο αντιλαμβάνεται (για το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας) που αναφέρει και στο #6 . πάντως από τις φωτογραφίες ως φαίνονται δεν έχει αισθητήριο (ή μπορεί να έχει  αλλά να είναι σε άλλο σημείο) .. μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη απόψυξης ? ούτε τέτοιο φαίνεται να έχει. μπας και κόλλησε κάποιο ρελέ? στην πλακέτα?

----------


## chronis88

Μπορει να μην κουμπωνει κάποιο ρελε θα τα χτυπήσω λιγο μπας και ξεκολλήσει. . Αλλα και πάλι ειναι λογικο να παγώνει?  Δεν θα έπρεπε να στάζει κατω το νερο αμεσως .?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μπορει να μην κουμπωνει κάποιο ρελε θα τα χτυπήσω λιγο μπας και ξεκολλήσει. . Αλλα και πάλι ειναι λογικο να παγώνει? Δεν θα έπρεπε να στάζει κατω το νερο αμεσως .?


Κοίτα έριξα μια ματιά σε manual και από ότι καταλαβαίνω λειτουργεί με προκαθορισμένο στάνταρ χρόνο .



> the compressor will stay on for 40 minutes and then shut off for 10 minutes. It will continue this cycle until the ice has melted into the lower water tank


*ο συμπιεστής θα παραμείνει αναμμένη για 40 λεπτά και στη συνέχεια να σβήσει για 10 λεπτά. Θα συνεχίσει αυτόν τον κύκλο μέχρι να λιώσει ο πάγος στο κάτω δεξαμενή νερού

*Επομένως τι συμπέρασμα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε όταν βλέπουμε ότι δουλεύει συνεχώς?

http://translate.google.gr/translate...80%26bih%3D704

Μπας και δεν περίμενες 40 λεπτά?

----------


## stefos1

στη φωτο 3 πρεπει να ειναι αν βλεπω καλα κατω κατω μαυρο κοκκινο καλωδιο

----------


## chronis88

τον αφήνω να δουλεύει μέρα νύχτα γιατί μένω δίπλα στην θάλασσα και έχω πάρα πολυ υγρασία . και μετά απο πολλές ώρες που δουλεύει όλο το μπροστινό μέρος γίνετε κάτασπρο από τον πάγο. οταν τον πρώτο είχα πάρει δεν δημιουργούσε καθόλου πάγο..

----------


## stefos1

ξανα λεω οτι στη φωτο 3 πρεπει να ειναι ο θερμοστατης αν βλεπω καλα κατω κατω μαυρο κοκκινο καλωδιο

----------


## chronis88

αν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς  είναι ένα ρελε. δες μια άλλη φωτογραφία  

asDfv.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ξανα λεω οτι στη φωτο 3 πρεπει να ειναι ο θερμοστατης αν βλεπω καλα κατω κατω μαυρο κοκκινο καλωδιο


Φίλε Στέφανε επάνω σε αυτό που περιγράφεις ως θερμοστάτη γράφει SUNYOU ... 

http://www.made-in-china.com/showroo...r-FF-131-.html

----------

chronis88 (16-01-14)

----------


## stefos1

μαλλον εχεις δικιο παντως η λογικη του ειναι σαν το κλιματιστικο γιαυτο καπου πρεπει να εχει ενα θερμοστατη απλο η εναν επαφης ακουμπισμενο πανω στο κοντεσερ

----------


## stefos1

1044012_10152144754368390_2139119627_n.jpgγια αυτο λεω

----------


## chronis88

το έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφία και αυτό , είναι ο ιονιστείς όπως ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς  είναι ένα ρελε. δες μια άλλη φωτογραφία  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37081


Το κάτω αριστερά το μαύρο μπορεί να είναι πυκνωτής για τον ανεμιστήρα. εγώ λέω να κόλλησαν εκείνα τα 3 μαζί ρελέ που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα (δίπλα σε 3 κίτρινα εξαρτήματα) ... δεν το πας σε κανένα ηλεκτρονικό να το δει? 




> μαλλον εχεις δικιο παντως η λογικη του ειναι σαν το κλιματιστικο γιαυτο καπου πρεπει να εχει ενα θερμοστατη απλο η εναν επαφης ακουμπισμενο πανω στο κοντεσερ


Αυτό έλεγα και εγώ ... αλλά ... και τι ρόλο να παίξει ο θερμοστάτης (άσε που δεν βλέπω στην φωτογραφία να έχει τίποτα πάνω του) όταν νωρίτερα λέμε σύμφωνα με το Manual ότι λειτουργεί 40 λεπτά (στάνταρ) και σταματά 10 λεπτά για απόψυξη ... υπάρχει λόγος του θερμοστάτη? ... μπορεί να έχει για καλύτερα ας πούμε αισθητήρα υγρασίας και αναλόγως "κουμαντάρεται " από εκεί (γιατί στο manual κάτι λέει για επιλογή ποσοστού % υγρασίας κτλ) ... άγνωστο ...

----------


## glamor

για απλό αυτοματισμό μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να μη έχει αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας ώστε να ελέγχει τα στοιχεία εάν παγώνουν η όχι. πάντως αν το manual λέει ότι δουλεύει για 40 λεπτά και μετά σταματά για 10 λεπτά μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το κύκλωμα μου κάνει το χρονικό? 
πάντως το δικό μου αφυγραντήρα δουλεύει με ποσοστό σχετικής υγρασίας και ανεξάρτητος χρόνο αν πιάσει πάγο σταματά να δουλεύει ο κομπρέσορας και ανεβάζει στροφές του ανεμιστήρα του (απο Lo σε Hi) όσο χρόνο χρειαστεί. ειδικά όταν το δωμάτιο έχει σχετικά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες το κάνει πιο συχνά

----------


## FILMAN

Για πες μας κάτι: Ο συμπιεστής παίρνει μπρος κατευθείαν με το που το βάζεις στην πρίζα; Αν όχι, μάλλον δεν είναι κολλημένο το ρελέ του...

----------


## glamor

> Για πες μας κάτι: Ο συμπιεστής παίρνει μπρος κατευθείαν με το που το βάζεις στην πρίζα; Αν όχι, μάλλον δεν είναι κολλημένο το ρελέ του...


ακομα καλύτερα να βγάλει το δοχείο του νερού όσο δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής. εκεί πρέπει να κόβει. έστι θα δούμε αν είναι κολλημένο

----------


## chronis88

Τα ρελε τα μέτρησα και είναι μια χαρά.. ξεκινάει ο συμπιεστής μετά απο ενα λεπτό περίπου αφότου βάζω τον αφυγραντήρα να δουλεύει.. και όταν βγάζω το δοχείο του νερού σταματάει τελείως να δουλεύει ο αφυγραντήρας .

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα το ρελέ του συμπιεστή είναι εντάξει...

----------


## glamor

οποτε 2 τρόπους υπάρχει να σταματήσει να δουλεύει ο αφυγραντήρας σε περιπτώσει πάγο, είτε με αισθητήρα θερμοκρασία, είτε με χρονοδιακόπτη. αν δεν έχεις αισθητήρα τότε πρέπει να δουλεύει με χρονοδιακόπτη.

----------

